# Stratton Audley Christmas Barn - nr Bicester, Oxfordshire



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a bit of an odd one of this, as they only open for two months leading up to Christmas. I first went in the year before last when they just opened with their new cafe. I was immediately impressed with the research the owner had put into it and the investment in sending his staff to Pumphries for barista training and when I tasted their coffee you could tell. I've been back again several times already this year, they have expanded the cafe area and have now got even more staff. I had a flat white which was exceptionally good, well balanced, fresh beans (still from Pumphries) served exactly as I'd want it. For anyone that lives around here, you know full well that a good cup is hard to find. If you are ever around this way in November and December it's definitely worth a visit, best coffee around by far, the only disappointment is that it isn't there all year!


----------

